# Megabee vs. Brood Builder



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I have not tried both but I have been very happy with the mega-bee my bees love it.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I just got 10 lbs of megabee from brushy mountain for $25
pricey, but cheaper than you mentioned
wish I had gotten it December when they had free shipping:doh:

Dave


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Just trying to spend my $$ wisely... 

Read and compare the package insert/label. If there is one included.
You need to consider the cost of additional crude protein
Cheap feed . if the bees will eat it makes the bees eat 2X the amount one one portion of high octane crude protein!
My best bees are the ones that were fed 20-24% crude protein with food grade ingredients.
Quality feed pays, it does not cost.
I am getting calls about hives that starved to death October-November because the keeper of the bees neglect.
Ernie
Ernie B Supplements


----------



## MABee (Jun 18, 2007)

My two cents worth: the Brood Builder isn't worth 2 cent's!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

MABee said:


> My two cents worth: the Brood Builder isn't worth 2 cent's!


Gotta ask why? I have only used Mega, but I would like to hear why you or anyone else likes or hates the Brood builder and why.


----------



## MABee (Jun 18, 2007)

Hambone, Maybe my bees are picky, but they wouln't touch it. Now Mega Bee is a different story.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Well see. That is what I am trying to get out of you. You're bees wouldn't touch the brood builder, but the they love the Mega Bee? 

I have only used Mega. My gals love it. Not sure what the differance is though. I would like to see a analysis of both.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Well see.
Timing, it's all about timing.
What time of the year were you two feeding the different products and --
was it a patty out of the box or did you make your own patties from their powder?
Ernie


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

My bees would not touch the brood builder. Had to take all of it off and put on megabee and beepro mixed so I had enough to feed that year with out spending more money. Still have a large bag of brood builder any suggestions on using it?


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Regarding Megabee -- their website states that 25% off list.

Did you use the pre-formed patties or use your own -- I had read on the internet that the patties will harden up -- Not sure if the bees still nibble on it once it has gotten hard. Anyone know? Thanks.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Having used both products, I vote for MegaBee. Only way I could get bees to touch the Brood Builder was to make patties with very heavy sugar and by adding natural pollen. I can feed the MegaBee dry in the fall and early spring which is much easier than making patties.


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

BeeAware said:


> I can feed the MegaBee dry in the fall and early spring which is much easier than making patties.


Thanks -- At least, I know what I will be ordering from Dadant today -- How do you feed the dry and keep moisture out of it.


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Hooray -- I want to thank the responders to this thread as I just ordered several 40 pound bags of Megabee from Dadant (Virginia) at $69 and some cents per bag. What makes it wonderful is that the shipping is free and I think today is the last day for free shipping from Dadant.....


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll second CentralPAguy's question:

How do you feed Mega bee dry inside the colony? Any particular methods? I likewise purchased 40# and am curious.
Thanks!
Steven


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

StevenG said:


> I'll second CentralPAguy's question:
> 
> How do you feed Mega bee dry inside the colony? Any particular methods? I likewise purchased 40# and am curious.
> Thanks!
> Steven


There are 3 methods that I have used: 1) spoon it onto the top of the IC when warm enough 2) place MegaBee inside a plastic pail, lay the pail on its side with the opening downward, and 3) I bought a $40.00 dry feeder from Mann Lake and this makes the job quicker and easier. The pail works well too as long as it is secured from blowing in the wind etc. I do this by placing a paving brick inside of the pail. Just lay the pail down with the opening slightly down hill, then place the brick inside. This year I am using some patties, but they are extremely messy and can cause SHB problems to become worse. I prefer to go dry.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Theriverhawk: 

Like you I like to have more bang for the buck. I tried Mega bee this year and to do a comparison, I place two patties on each hive I was feeding. One made with brood builder and one with Mega bee. Both were mixed with equal amounts of sugar. 
Results were all the Mega Bee patties were consumed, virtually all the Brood Builder went to waste.
So like paint and carpeting you get what you pay for.


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

Finally....thanks Brent! Yours and one or two other responses are quite helpful.
Felt like I got hijacked...


----------

